# Anyone know of Aquarium safe Epoxy glue ?



## AngelBreeder

Im looking for some Aquarium safe Epoxy glue or something that i can glue a bunch of gravel together in The Aquarium . I need glue not putty.. 

Thanks Garret


----------



## Sprite42

How about aquarium sealant?

Also, you can check out marinedepot.com....


----------



## Christine

I was recently checking out glueing rocks together for a tank and came across several articles that mentioned superglue "gel" could be used. But it had to be the Gel form. You might want to google it. I believe I saw it being used for rocks and .. I wanna say corals? (sorry Im a marine dummy)


----------



## dwool36

Gorilla Glue


----------



## goodie

If you use silicone your rocks will eventually come apart. Couldnt tell ya how many times I've tried it. It does work for awhile don't get me wrong, but it wont last. If someone knows a secret on how to make it last let me know. I've read the same about superglue gell. After it has cured its inert. I'll admit that I use the aquarium epoxy putty and its awesome.

When you say glue a bunch of gravel together what are you making? Just curious.


----------



## AngelBreeder

*heres what im doing with the glue*

Heres what im doing with the gravel... I bought this long time ago and thought it would be easy enough but just need to find something that will make gravel stick togther like this..


----------



## goodie

Hmmm. Yeah, I see why you don't want the putty. Silicone wouldn't be that great either. I wish I knew what that stuff was that was used in your pics. That stuff dries as hard as...well....rock. If I come across anything I'll let you know. For the time being have one of those Pabsts for me !


----------



## little

FYI,, I did something like that, Used a hot glue gun, all temp, non-toxic to glue a bunch of large river type rocks to make caves for my fish, worked great, for a bit, found the glass balls they sell will not hold at all, the rocked worked intell I picked them up after being in water for a while, I have had many crash on me but i have one still standing, my Pleco lands on it and it stays intact.I have no idea if I should of done this or not, but it seemed safer then crazy glue like i was told to do. dont know if that helps or gives you any idea's, I would love some idea's on how to keep the rocks together permently.!!!


----------



## lohachata

there is a two part clear product that they use for encasing things in.if you lay out some saran wrap...mix some of the epoxy and mix with gravel it should work..call your local craft store and check.


----------

